# need a free registry cleaner...



## unwise (Jun 4, 2005)

free registry cleaner is needed to fix a few errors, thx in advance


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

A cleaner is unlikely to fix any errors, but a good, free, safe one is RegCleaner 4.3.0.780 (Tools > Registry Cleanup > Do Them All).

If you need assistance with specific errors, what are they?


----------



## golferbob (May 18, 2004)

here is a good , small , free cleaner. use registry and unnecessary [check top 3 items ]. please don't use duplicates.. easycleaner will do a good job for you.

http://personal.inet.fi/business/toniarts/ecleane.htm#top


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi..Registry Cleaners should be used with caution...so easy to delete what the system needs to function...always make a back up for what you delete...


----------



## unwise (Jun 4, 2005)

Well I get kicked off alot latly so i figured its worth a try. I have ran a reg fixer before but it only fixed the first 6 and i had like 80 errors...I just want one that I'm posotive wont junk up my system since im not familiar with reg fixing software.


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi..if you are concerned what is running on your system..run a Hijack this log..let the log experts take a look..link below..
Let it scan..save logfile to notepad>edit>select all>edit>copy>paste on your thread..
Install in C:\ program file...


----------



## unwise (Jun 4, 2005)

My hijack this log is clean, spyscans are perfect..i just get kicked off almost every hour.


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi..use cleaner mentioned by golferbob..cleaning Registry and unnecessary files only...let us know if that helps...


----------



## unwise (Jun 4, 2005)

ok..i downloaded that..i havent used it at the moment but wanted to ask about JV16 PowerTools 1.3 , would that be safe to use for a beginner?


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi..not used jv16..many do on this site..
The important thing is to always back up what you decide to delete..once gone..gone for good..
Easycleaner is safe to use..give it a try..


----------



## unwise (Jun 4, 2005)

thanks, i will try it.


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

I would almost guarantee that running a reg cleaner is not going to do anything to resolve your problem.
(BTW the "errors" that these programs detect are not really errors, in the sense that you have to worry about them)

I would recommend starting a new post, explaining exactly what your problem is.
Is it every site you visit?
Is it "exactly" every hour?
What is your internet connection? DSL, Dial, etc
When did this start happening?

etc, etc


----------



## unwise (Jun 4, 2005)

used easy cleaner..now just waiting to see what happens


----------

